# Pampered Pooch one day grooming course



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

We have a date for an exclusive ILMC one day grooming course at Merrist Wood College, Nr Guildford, Surrey. *Saturday 24th March*. The course will run from 10am - 4pm and will cost £80. We need to fill 8 places for the course to run ......7 now, as I'll take one place for me and Basil!

I will need to confirm with Dinah that we can fill all of the places and then a course code will be created so that those people who have reserved a place on this thread can book and pay through the college.

I think there are about 13 people who have shown an interest so far. Let's go with first come first served and if we get another 8 showing interest Dinah will run another exclusive course. She has been extremely helpful and will create course notes specifically for Cockapoos.

The course covers the whole works from bathing through brushing and drying to clipping and scissoring ....... all in a day!

Dinah said that Summer 2011 pups will be at an ideal age for this course as the adult coat will be beginning to come through. 

Please post if you would like a place on the course. Let's create a reserve list too and see if we can even get another date booked. 

Karen xx


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Wondering if soph and I can do it together with ollie and count as one then if for any reason I was allergic to so many puppies in one room at once she coukd take over, if so then we'd be keen x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Lilies said:


> Wondering if soph and I can do it together with ollie and count as one then if for any reason I was allergic to so many puppies in one room at once she coukd take over, if so then we'd be keen x


I'll ask Dinah for you Nikki. I would hope that wouldn't be a problem. If it is it'll be college red tape - insurance - etc.

Karen xx


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello, I would love a place on the course please if there is space.

Thanks
Alison


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes please! Could you add me and Benji. How exciting!


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Me please, Me please!!!!!!

I'm booked onto the 3rd March normal course but I wonder if you could put me down for the ILMC day and when my place is confirmed I'll cancel the other one.

EX-CIT-ING!!!!!!!

THANKYOU so much for organising this.

PIP XXX


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Karen

That's great, if there is still space can you please book me in with Ruby. Like Pip, I have already booked on to the 3rd March general course. Hopefully we'll be able to move our booking when the course code has been created! 

Many thanks
H
x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks Karen for organising this ... please put me down as a definite. I will bring Bess :twothumbs:

Can't wait!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes please!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow, that's our 8 straight away! Please, please continue to post if you would like to do a Cockapoo day.

1) We may be able to generate another day if we get 8 more takers;

2) We'll need a reserve list 'just in case'.

Thanks everyone. 

Karen xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Jealous! ; ; I would love to do something like this but Surrey is just a bit too far!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Karen

Can I be number one reserve please... I'm also booked on the 3rd March
so it seems that day would have been mainly poos anyway!!

I asked about bringing someone along with me first time around and was told
it was strictly one person per dog... no reason was given.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks like I need to go on the Reserve list too.

If I end up being on the same one as Clare (Jedicrazy), then we can come together. Its one hour from St Albans - easypeezy


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Julie

If you book for the 3rd March - they will probably tell you the course is full
as I had the last place but with others transferring to 24th there should be places. I believe that both courses will probably be end up being Cockapoo
heavy.. it may also give everyone l a bit more flexibility nearer the time if their plans change..
You don't need to pay or even put a deposit down until a few weeks before the course so no firm commitment.


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

I would like to go on the reserve list as well if possible x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I'd like to be on the reserve list too please- either me or my daughter Roxy with Dexter.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Would love to do a day in westcountry. Can clip a horse but a wriggling puppy another matter. We have a good groomers here but would like to be able to sort my own dog!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Could I go on the reserve list too please. Missed this thread as I've been out for the last couple of nights


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

tessybear said:


> I'd like to be on the reserve list too please- either me or my daughter Roxy with Dexter.


Oh Tess, if we go on the same course, we'll end up getting Dexter & Millie mixed up


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

We have five on the reserve list. If we get three more takers then we can set another course date!  Anybody else?

Karen xx


----------



## Blyth (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes please, I would like to go on the reserve list as well if possible x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I am interested but Hubbie thinks it's a bit far but I see Julie (MillieDog) thinks it a do-able journey so may be able to persuade her to share a car  So please put me on the reserve list as it would be great if I could keep Lolly tidy in between professional grooms.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm also interested but also think it may be a bit far  I need to move dammit!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> I am interested but Hubbie thinks it's a bit far but I see Julie (MillieDog) thinks it a do-able journey so may be able to persuade her to share a car  So please put me on the reserve list as it would be great if I could keep Lolly tidy in between professional grooms.


Hi Janet

Shouldn't take more than about 1hr - 1.15mins...I'm often in St Albans as have a few friends there. I can get home in about 45 mins - then another 15-20mins
to Guildford...


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Yes please defo put me on the reserve list :jumping:


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Hi Janet
> 
> Shouldn't take more than about 1hr - 1.15mins...I'm often in St Albans as have a few friends there. I can get home in about 45 mins - then another 15-20mins
> to Guildford...


Oh Colin!, If you're in St Albans and fancy a walk, do let me know.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Oh Colin!, If you're in St Albans and fancy a walk, do let me know.


I'm actaully going to friends on the 27th Nov ( probably for Sunday lunch) but
Betty is having her keyhole spay on the 18th so no sure if she will be up to it or not...most Sundays are good for me


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I'm actaully going to friends on the 27th Nov ( probably for Sunday lunch) but
> Betty is having her keyhole spay on the 18th so no sure if she will be up to it or not...most Sundays are good for me


Probably a fraction early. I think with keyhole spaying they still need 10 days lead walk. I'm pm you.


----------



## suerandall (Aug 27, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> We have a date for an exclusive ILMC one day grooming course at Merrist Wood College, Nr Guildford, Surrey. *Saturday 24th March*. The course will run from 10am - 4pm and will cost £80. We need to fill 8 places for the course to run ......7 now, as I'll take one place for me and Basil!
> 
> I will need to confirm with Dinah that we can fill all of the places and then a course code will be created so that those people who have reserved a place on this thread can book and pay through the college.
> 
> ...


Hi, I originally expressed an interest in this course but unfortunately missed this post. I would definitely be interested if another day can be set up. I would like to go on the reserves list. 

Thanks

Sue


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I think we now have enough for a second day course! I'm still waiting for Dinah to get back to me regarding course codes and Nikki's question. I'll email her again asking for another date! Great news everyone. Thanks for your enthusiasm. 

Karen xx


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks so much for arranging all of this Karen


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Hi. Sorry, not been able to catch up with the forum for ages so I know we have missed out on dates but if there is going to be a third day or anyone can't make from either day, we would def like to attend. Could we go on the reserve reserve list. 

Guildford is local for us so could prob do any day.

Thanks Gemma


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi 
We are getting our puppy in January and would be interesed in a day like this in the future. I have no idea about grooming and need to learn!!

Thanks


----------



## Kitty4 (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh this sounds great, and id very much like to do this one day grooming course!!!!!! Anymore dates planned.....please, please???


----------

